# Saw this today... Lol



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Saw this today and I thought of all the ants out there... Heheh lol


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DA08 said:


> Saw this today and I thought of all the ants out there... Heheh lol


Interesting...I saw this today and also thought of the ants out there, and I just want to let everyone know, I am changing my name to Rex.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Interesting...I saw this today and also thought of the ants out there, and I just want to let everyone know, I am changing my name to Rex.


Sure it's Rex?
Not Spitting Man?


----------



## Pen (May 14, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Interesting...I saw this today and also thought of the ants out there, and I just want to let everyone know, I am changing my name to Rex.


Hahaha good one!


----------



## Hot Suomi (Dec 11, 2018)

Uber Drivers as is.


----------

